# FTP-Verbindung über Shell



## uwee (15. April 2005)

Hallo an alle!

Ich weiss nciht genau, ob ich mit meinem Anliegen hier richtig bin. ich schildere einfach mal eben mein Problem:

Ich habe mir eine batch-datei geschrieben, die mir bestimmte Daten aus vielen Verzeichnissen in ein Verzeichnis kopiert. der Inhalt dieses verzeichnisses soll nun ebenfalls per Batch.Datei auf meinen Server übertragen werden.
Per Hand habe ich das schon ein paar mal gemacht, jetzt wollte ich die ganze Prozedur in diese Datei schreiben und stieß auf ein Problem:
Ein automatischer Login lässt sich mit dieser Datei nicht durchführen! Der Username sowie das Passwort müssen per Hand eingegeben werden. Und wenn das gemacht wird, wird die Batch-Datei beendet und man müsste all diese Daten per Hand übertragen.

Hier einmal der Quellcode zum Login:

```
ftp ftp.xxxxxx.de
username
passwort
cd verzeichnis
cd unterverzeichnis
put C:\datei
quit
exit
```

in dieser Reihenfolge gebe ich die Daten in die Shell ein und so hab ich die Datei auch angelegt, nur der Login klappt net. Selbst wenn ich die zeile so schreibe:

```
ftp
open ftp://username:passwort@ftp.xxxxx.de
```

wird nach dem User und dem Passwort gefragt.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dieses Problem zu lösen oder zu umgehen?

VIELEN DANK

UweE


----------



## mffm (15. April 2005)

Hallo,

  versuch es doch mal so:


```
ftp -s:command.txt -i <Adresse>
```
 
  Und die command.txt sieht dann so aus:


```
user
  Paßwort
  
  Befehl1
  ...
```
 
  Gruß
  Flo


----------



## uwee (18. April 2005)

ahh, SUPER! funktioniert!

Vielen Dank!


----------

